# My Bat Fursona



## Ouiji (Dec 10, 2012)

Name: Viktor Batski
 Nickname (i.e. handle): 'Ouiji'

Sex: Male

Species: Malaysian Fruit Bat

Height: 165cm (5'5")

Weight: 68-70kg (136-140lbs)

Appearance: Covered in brown fur, the tufts of hair on his chin/neck and on top of his head are also brown but with a slight hint of red.  Also there is a slight white streak on the front of his head tuft.  Not really muscular, just fit looking.  Three fingers and a thumb on each hand, wings connect from the third finger to in between his shoulders down to the small of his back.  Tail is narrow and hangs to just above his ankles.  Eye color is a dark green that almost glows in the dark.

Clothing/Style:  He's often wearing a geeky t-shirt with shorts or jeans.  He also wears scrubs and professional attire whenever appropriate.  He has always imagined having a closet full of different company uniforms for use as disguises.  No body modifications.

Likes: Cooking, dancing, outdoor activities (parkour is a big one), SCIENCE!!!, reading, computers, learning something new

Fears/Dislikes: Public speaking, interviews, confrontations, overly sweet things.  He really does not like being in the spotlight.  Also, is a little uncomfortable with being touched.  He's working on all of these.

Personality: Viktor is really honest, but rarely criticizes.  He might let out a deep breath and ask, "alright, what now, how can we fix it?"  
Very visual learner, in fact he has trouble with spoken instruction, and will ask for instructions to be repeated.  Scientific and meticulous, but not as creative as he would like.  Despite having difficulties, nothing to him is something he would consider impossible to learn.  In general, he's considered to be a smart and likable person, just really shy and conservative.

Favorite Color: Jade Green
Favorite Foods:  Mediterranean, Chinese, but pretty much loves all kinds of food
Favorite Ice Cream Flavor:  Black Walnut, hasn't had it since age 6
Favorite Drinks: Herbal Teas, Eggnog, Orange Juice, Absinthe (Not the Bohemian variety)
Choice of last meal:  All you can eat buffet =3
Relationship Status:  Single
Star Sign: Sagittarius
Favorite time of year: Autumn
Theme Song (One of them at least): Modest Mouse - Float On
More to come...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 10, 2012)

I really have to say I like this guy. 

It's quite ironic that a bat has trouble with spoken instructions but it makes him endearing I think. Can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 10, 2012)

O hey! It's me in bat-form 
Think we'd get along just fine 

. . . And every time i read Fruit Bat i want some fruit :c


----------



## Percy (Dec 10, 2012)

Seems almost exactly like a bat version of you yourself.
Still interesting to know a little more about your personality though. c:


----------



## Ouiji (Dec 10, 2012)

Validuz said:


> O hey! It's me in bat-form
> Think we'd get along just fine
> 
> . . . And every time i read Fruit Bat i want some fruit :c



*Gives you a pomegranate*


----------



## Validuz (Dec 10, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> *Gives you a pomegranate*



Yay! But next time, Gief Kiwi and we'll be pal's for life


----------



## Ouiji (Dec 10, 2012)

Kiwi is awesome ^^


----------

